# East Fork Lake Temperature



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find up to date or real time lake temperatures. The army corp of engineers still dates 11/22/10. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03247041


Temp in C @ bottom of page = 2.5


2.5 x 1.8 + 32= 36.5 F coming out of the dam. Maybe 40 degree surface temp?

Fishing is going to bust wide open everywhere in Ohio in the next couple weeks.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03247041
> Temp in C @ bottom of page = 2.5
> 2.5 x 1.8 + 32= 36.5 F coming out of the dam. Maybe 40 degree surface temp?
> Fishing is going to bust wide open everywhere in Ohio in the next couple weeks.


I've had my temperature alarm set to 10*C and I've been waiting for that email all year,  I figure 3 days of sustained warm weather or rain once the water hits 50*F and I can find some largemouth staging outside of my favorite flats. I haven't seen "F = (C * 9 / 5) + 32" used in years now that they have an app for everything under the sun. You gave me high school flashbacks! 

Seth do you ever venture out for bass on EF or do you stick with the old fly rod and stalk hybrids most of the time?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been fishing for over 25 years (wow) & I would say about 90% of it has been for the ol' bucketmouth. Most of that time spent was at farm ponds growing up or on reservoirs down south.
I have spent some time @ East Fork fishing for bass but have always mainly targeted the hybrids, white bass & soon to be musky there. 

Last year was 100% moronids. This year I'm hoping to mix in some saltwater species (bonefish, tarpon, permit), northern pike from Canada & some trophy striped bass from down south. 

In my opinion East Fork is a good crappie lake, not so much for the bass. There are some big ones in there for sure but if I'm looking for trophies I'm fishing elsewhere.


----------

